# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Осторожно Рубен Искандарян!!!Этот сайт в опасности!!!

## Андрей

Эта тема не имеет отношения к смыслу жизни, но она жизнено важна для этого сайта.Из-за это-го придурка закрыли: Палату №6,suicide-is.fatal и ещё несколько сайтов посвещеных  суициду.Он накатал заяву в прокуратуру о том что якобы эти сайты занимаються доведением до самоубийства и их прикрыли  :Frown:   хотя на самом деле они спасали людей 
и давали им шанс на новую жизнь, и общение с теми кто тебя понимает  и испытавает то же что и ты.
О Рубене собрано много информации она находиться на этой странице:http://antiruben.t35.com/ 
Там всё подробно описано пожалуиста прочтите это!

----------


## grey

Вот его фэйс:
*
*
кто увидит - мочим  :Smile:

----------


## grey

Можно узнать, что он конкретно подавал в прокуратуру и на каком основании позакрывали сайты?
Все закрытые сайты были в домене *.ru?

----------


## Андрей

Да насколько я помню все сайты находились в домене ru,иначе бы наша российская прокуратура до них не дотенулась.Сайты закрыли за доведение до самоубийства(ст 110 если я некошибаюсь),конкретно текст заявы кроме Рубена и сотрудников прокуратуры ни кто не видел.Возможно он указал кого-то из постояных посетителей этих сайтов например Сергей Барков якобы он повесился после посещения этих сайтов, об этом говориться вот на этом сайте:
http://a.fastbb.ru/?1-1-0-00003083-000-0-0-1150927052

Более точно выяснить картину произошедшего пока не возможно некоторые из создателей и постояных участников покончили собой  ,другие крайне не охотно идут на котакт,видимо бояться после всего произошедшего.

----------


## Андрей

Вот ещё ссылки где сожно прочитать о закрытие сайтов

http://a.fastbb.ru/?1-0-0-00003885-000-0-0-1150483396

http://a.fastbb.ru/?1-6-0-00001113-000-0-0-1151676443

----------


## grey

Я уже реально подумываю, что зря создал su.int.ru. Надо было создавать *.com чтобы эти сволочи недобрались.

----------


## Андрей

grey ты абсолютно прав,ещё не поздно создать новый сайт в домене com ,тем более этот сайт пока не пользуеться особой популярностью фактически на форуме только 2 участника.

----------


## grey

> grey ты абсолютно прав,ещё не поздно создать новый сайт в домене com ,тем более этот сайт пока не пользуеться особой популярностью фактически на форуме только 2 участника.


 вот только проблема в том, что я уже начал его поднимать в поисковиках... хотя ты прав

давай придумаем название

----------


## Ali

Просмотрел ссылки (что смог) - псих какой то .
 похоже на манию (параною) . У него явно проблемы с психикой , это точно!!!!!!!!!!!!
Да, мужики ,проблема...

----------


## Night

> Просмотрел ссылки (что смог) - псих какой то .
>  похоже на манию (параною) . У него явно проблемы с психикой , это точно!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Да, мужики ,проблема...


 Аха,и диагноз ему впояли классный.
А вообще проблема,ведь опять заскок у него случится и пойдет рыскать су форумы.

----------


## BORISKIN

Извените    меня    что    не в  тему     тут     скажу  .         А   кто     создател    этого      сайта      и     форума    ???       И   обшался     этот    человек     на      суицидильных        форумах   ранче     или   нет   ???       Очень    интересно     будет   почитать       его   посты        .   Благадарю    за рание   .      Борискин  .

----------


## grey

> Извените    меня    что    не в  тему     тут     скажу  .         А   кто     создател    этого      сайта      и     форума    ???       И   обшался     этот    человек     на      суицидильных        форумах   ранче     или   нет   ???       Очень    интересно     будет   почитать       его   посты        .   Благадарю    за рание   .      Борискин  .


 Создавай отдельную тему. В следующий раз твой оффтоп будет удалён без предупреждения.

----------


## ??????? ?

> Можно узнать, что он конкретно подавал в прокуратуру и на каком основании позакрывали сайты?
> Все закрытые сайты были в домене *.ru?


 Сайты были закрыты прокуратурой города москвы, в связи с тем, что на них были случаи доведения людей до суицида. Это противозаконная тематика.  Скоро прокуратура займётся и этим ресурсом.

----------


## ??????? ?

И вы не имеете право размещать на ресурсе чужие фотографии без согласия автора.

----------


## grey

Ну-ну, вот такая она "российская свобода слова".

----------


## grey

а насчёт картинок: в интернете плагиаторов миллионы, но почему-то именно здесь эта тема поднята

----------


## ??????? ?

Мне не нравится то что мои фотографии находятся на форуме. Уважайте права людей.

----------


## grey

> Мне не нравится то что мои фотографии находятся на форуме. Уважайте права людей.


 ну убрал. а ведь какая популярность зато  :Smile: 




> Сайты были закрыты прокуратурой города москвы, в связи с тем, что на них были случаи доведения людей до суицида. Это противозаконная тематика. Скоро прокуратура займётся и этим ресурсом.


 да это противозаконная тематика. 
о чём хочу о том и говорю. это грёбаный интернет - место где гигабайты порнухи, убийств, сообщества извращенцев, геев и лесбиянок, обсуждения запрещённых тем. 
весь интернет всё равно не закроешь

----------


## ??????? ?

Как вы выразились - геи, лесбиянки, порнуха - это грязная тема. Но это не угрожает жизни человека. акцент ставится на форумы самоубийства именно потому что только здесь ставится под вопросом самое ценное - жизнь человека.

----------


## grey

> Как вы выразились - геи, лесбиянки, порнуха - это грязная тема. Но это не угрожает жизни человека. акцент ставится на форумы самоубийства именно потому что только здесь ставится под вопросом самое ценное - жизнь человека.


 а убийства? почему вы такими сайтами не интересуетесь? человек насмотриться такого видео а потом пойдёт мочить так же на улицу.

да и кто вы такой, чтобы решать - жить человеку или нет? человек сам решает как ему поступать.

----------


## groma

grey

суицид- не противозаконная тематика. если кто-то хочет доказать обратное- приведите статьи из УК РФ. 

а доведение до суицида- бред не очень здорового человека, которому Вы пытаетесь что-то доказать. ну и смысл?

----------


## Axel Morph

> да и кто вы такой, чтобы решать - жить человеку или нет? человек сам решает как ему поступать.


 Вопросы жизни и смерти с Рубеном обсуждались уже очень давно. Думаю, это пройденный этап.
Интересно, Рубен, а прокуратура хоть кому-то смогла пришить 110 статью.



> Статья 110. Доведение до самоубийства
> 
> Доведение лица до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путем угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего -
> 
> наказывается ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет или лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет.


 Ну вы же сами понимаете, что это ерунда полнейшая. Сейчас мне создать сайт, до которого вы не доберетесь проще простого.

----------


## Night

> . акцент ставится на форумы самоубийства именно потому что только здесь ставится под вопросом самое ценное - жизнь человека.


 Факты? ссылку,на этом форуме.

----------


## Зелёный Кот.

Прокуратура не будет разбираться. Даже если с вашего форума ещё не было совершено самоубийств, всё к этому идёт, поэтому лучше перестраховаться.

----------


## groma

> Прокуратура не будет разбираться.


  :lol: правда? а я всегда думала, что разбираться- их прямая обязанность

----------


## Night

> Прокуратура не будет разбираться. Даже если с вашего форума ещё не было совершено самоубийств, всё к этому идёт, поэтому лучше перестраховаться.


 Кроме голословия у тебя ничего нет.Как тебя еще в так называемой пракуратуре слушают.

----------


## groma

а с чего ты взял, что его там слушают?

----------


## Мечта

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> да и кто вы такой, чтобы решать - жить человеку или нет? человек сам решает как ему поступать.
> 
> 
>  Вопросы жизни и смерти с Рубеном обсуждались уже очень давно. Думаю, это пройденный этап.
> Интересно, Рубен, а прокуратура хоть кому-то смогла пришить 110 статью.
> 
> 
> ...


 Привет... Не поняла, что случилось с сайтом лорна... Если не сложно, объясните... Ник забавный,  так мжет создать такой сайт?

Грома, привет!!!!! Напиши мне, плиз, свою аську!

----------


## Crash

> Привет... Не поняла, что случилось с сайтом лорна... Если не сложно, объясните...


 Я вот тоже не понял. Сижу, жду, пока Лорн в асю выйдет. Но ЗК тут, скорее всего, ни при чем. Может быть, просто переход на другой адрес (Лорн как-то говорил, что это еще не окончательный).

----------


## Fyz

[quote="Зелёный Кот"] ой! все это так глууууупо! Ни один человек не имеет права решать за других. Хороший форум. Я не суицидник и мне пох... на это. Врят ли здешние "разговоры" доведут меня до самоубийства.  :twisted:

----------


## grey

Помоему этот форум скорее оттянет, а не приблизит самоубийство.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

вот-вот
а со статьей-полная ХХХХХ......................

----------


## Knyaz

Да, а это что?
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=92
 :lol:

----------


## grey

> Да, а это что?
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=92
>  :lol:


 А что, уже человеку нельзя поинтересоваться как убить себя хлороформом?  :Smile:

----------


## grey

Данный форум и его администрация не может быть обвинены в "доведении до самоубийства", так как форум сам по себе не может довести до самоубийства. До самоубийства могут довести лишь люди и никто другой. Это лишь средство информации и общения, как например программы на ТВ о суициде. Если закрывать сайты о суициде, то значит есть все законные права закрыть телепередачи ТВ рассказывающие о проблеме суицида и обсуждающие это, газеты публикующие статистики суицидов и т.д.

----------


## Artist

А сайты, посвященные фашистской тематике? По-моему, единственное явление, заслуживающего полного искоренения. А то, что "Мою борьбу" Гитлера можно купить на каждом углу - это нормально?  А наличие коммунистических партий в ГДРФ? Уделили бы больше внимания борьбе с преступностью, тем, кто отнимает жизнь у людей, которые этого не хотят. Особенно на почве расовой неприязни!

Идиотские претензии на самом деле! Тем более, что здесь не только люди, стремящиеся к самоубийству, но и проповедники вроде Марселя из Казани. Глупо это просто!

----------


## h4te

> Помоему этот форум скорее оттянет, а не приблизит самоубийство.


 согласен, т.к. подобные форумы дадут возможность сомневающимся людям поговрить на интересующую их в данный момент тему, о которой в реальной жизни лучше помалкивать, а если кто-то решился всё-таки на этот шаг, то довели его абсолютно точно(и что за дебил решил так?)не форум(ы),а окружающий мир-Бытие. Вообще глупость.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Блин, убить этого Рубена мало...
...из-за него закрыли сайт Лайта...=((

ведь для кого-то эти сайты были единственным выходом и поддержкой...а ему видимо понравилось закрывать их...когда ж он успокоится-то?

=(

----------


## grey

а помоему, его никто не закрывал. лайта не стало и некому стало содержать сайт.
если я ничего не путаю.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

спорить не буду...ибо *точно* не знаю...но читала в нете, что именно благодаря Рубену...

__________
у Лайта столько было друзей-единомышленников - могли бы и продолжить админить сайт...

----------


## grey

думаю пароль на домен был только у него.

я тоже раньше думал что всё могут закрыть, но сейчас уже меньше в это верю

----------


## MAJLbIXA

...а может, оно и к лучшему...в памяти останется имя единственного владельца великого сайта...

...будем надеяться, что ты прав...)

----------


## Cergey

> Сообщение от Андрей
> 
> grey ты абсолютно прав,ещё не поздно создать новый сайт в домене com ,тем более этот сайт пока не пользуеться особой популярностью фактически на форуме только 2 участника.
> 
> 
>  вот только проблема в том, что я уже начал его поднимать в поисковиках... хотя ты прав
> 
> давай придумаем название


 чел, я уже *уй знает скока слежу за вашим сайтом,я вас поддерживаю, руками и ногами за!

----------


## fucka rolla

> Вот его фэйс:
> http://antiruben.t35.com/pics/ruben.png
> http://antiruben.t35.com/pics/ruben1.jpg
> 
> кто увидит - мочим


 ты че грей натворил та!!!!?????
по первой ссылке троян кликер сранный сидит......как прикажеш это понимать, милок???!!!!
P.S. че за гавно???!!!!!!!
рубен-казел!!!

----------


## Blackwinged

*fucka rolla*
Расслабься. Похоже файл просто удалили из-за неактивности.

----------


## fucka rolla

да не...там верняк кликер сидит....по крайней мере у мя антивирус заорал дико....

----------


## Blackwinged

*fucka rolla*
Скорее всего, файл просто удалили с хостинга, и вместо картинки там висит эта хрень с кликером. Рубен тут ни при чем.
Ссылки потру, все равно устарели.
P.S. Сам Рубен никоим образом не мог заменить файл на троянец, для этого ему нужно быть администратором того хостинга и, хотя бы знать о существовании нашего форума.

----------


## fucka rolla

дык эт легче грею сообщение это со ссылкой удолить и все...

----------


## fucka rolla

лана похеру...все равно уж разобрались...
спасибо

----------


## grey

я удалил эти ссылки ещё в 2006 году. незнаю откуда ты их раскопал.

----------


## matfey68

> *fucka rolla*
> P.S. Сам Рубен никоим образом не мог заменить файл на троянец, для этого ему нужно знать о существовании нашего форума.


 Рубен знает об сушествовании этого сайта, в этом я уверен на 99,9% 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=156 незнаю заполнял ли кто то из вас этот тест. Я заполнил и соответственно отослал на указанное там мыло. После чего мне пришёл ответный e-mail с темой Re: Ответ на анкету 'Определение душевной боли: душевная боль не похожа на телесную или физическую боль. Это то, что человек как личность чувствует в душе. Она относиться к тому, насколько вам больно как уникальному человеческому Я. Она является душевным стра...  с адреса [email protected] 
В данном письме был следующий текст В****н, позвоните мне +7 926 225 82 58. Если вы введёте этот номер телефона в любом поисковике то поймёте что этот номер принадлежит рубену. 
P.s Вы спросите почему я решил что именно из-за этого теста рубен узнал мой E-mail и моё имя. Отвечу просто, этот mail  я не где не светил(единственное что я отправлял именно этот тест с данного мыла), так как задалбывают спамом, а для форумов у меня есть др. ящик. [/url]

----------


## PutnikSmerti

Рубен ацкий сотона))) я в ауте от его задвигов)))

http://www.cirota.ru/forum/view.php?subj=40200
христианка пишет... Они ведь, вне сомнения, больны и движимы диаволом. ))) лол... )))

вот еще остряцкий смак)) Рубен су сайты приписывает к сектам))) Сектанты))
http://www.iriney.ru/sects/005.htm

http://www.zelenyi-kot.ru/ -- вербовка от Рубена)))
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/zelenyi_kot/ -- лучше не смотреть!

о Рубене с юморком))) -- http://city.auditory.ru/crazyhouse/index.php

---
Убийца самоубийц Рубен Искандарян!
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9237/ruben6ms.png
!!!ОСТОРОЖНО ОБОРОТНИ В ШТАТСКОМ!!!
Для тех кто зашел сюда случайно и возможно ещё не знает этого:
Даю орентировочку с фоткой и адресом Рубена Искандаряна (Он же Ольга Кирсанова, Зеленый кот, Кот,Рубен).
Он состоит в клубе самоубийц (предположительно Клуб Очищения) и призывает людей покончить с собой.. Типа давайте придем и массово покончим с собой... он очень хороший психолог.. И умеет убеждать людей. Он вообще псих, его пару раз ловили менты и ничего у них не вышло.
Кроме того он любит прикидываться малолетними девушками - школьницами...втираясь тем самым девушкам в доверие, становясь даже вроде как лучшим другом...а чуть что про суицид...как говориться смотри выше...одну он таким разочерованием довел до самоубийства...
Этот Зёлёный кот болен на голову, они просто решили поиграть в игры на грани а-ля "Вечер, давай умрём весело" Вот поиграли. Невинные люди погибли, они остались, и наверное, ловят от этой своей популярности кайф.
Если вы увидите этого человека то смело бейте ему в морду....многие суицидники которых он предал, подставил или даже запрятал в психушку будут вам благодарны...
Рубен сумашедший...причем буйный...и социальноопасный, вот толька доказать этого никто пока не может...у него мания - он мнит себя мессией
Кстати...для полноты картины даю одну из его цитат...
"Все суицидчики сумашедшие и должны быть изолированы от общества на срок минимум в 2-3 месяца в спецстационаре, кроме того все их родственники и окружение(коллеги по работе и пр.) должны быть извещены об их намерениях\" - как говориться чья бы корова мычала...
У него очень хорошо получается втираться к людям в доверие...поверьте есть несколько случаев...в том числе и совращение несовершеннолетних....
Кроме того он любит прикидываться малолетними девушками - школьницами...втираясь тем самым девушкам в доверие, становясь даже вроде как лучшим другом...а чуть Это – лишь толика информации о них. Если вы покопаетесь, то можете найти информацию о людях, убитых такими как он.. У моего друга из - за этого мудака погибла 18-летняя знакомая.. Моя подруга близко с ним знакома..

Тем, кто сомневается в правоте моих слов, может забить в Гугле/Яндексе/Раблере запрос
Зеленый Кот (Рубен)..

Также существует сайт http://antiruben.t35.com/

Заочное спасибо подписчикам LiveJournal.com за предоставленную информацию
НА СОВЕСТИ ЭТИХ ЛЮДЕЙ НЕ ОДНА ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКАЯ ЖИЗНЬ!
БУДЬТЕ ОСТОРОЖНЫ!

Те, кто хочет узнать координаты этого человека, может обратиться ко мне.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/abyss_of_pain/
---
пс... Дьявол, помоги мне уснуть и не проснуться, на коленях молю! Отпусти мне, рабу твоему, грехи за то что я так слаб, что Бог вкрадывается в сон мой))) О Дьявол, Рубена покрывают силы света, снизойди на Землю с Апокалиптическим ревом и дай ему по затрещине!!! ))) 


а вот за http://www.zelenyi-kot.ru/index_paperno.htm Рубену спасибо от сектант-а(-ов,-ок)...

----------


## fucka rolla

Все сайты, о которых шла речь в статье, зарегистрированы за рубежом. Например, сайт Зосимы Сорокина – в Великобритании. Просьбы российских правоохранительных органов о том, чтобы доступ к этим сайтам был прекращён, пока остаются без внимания. 

В ноябре 2006 года по предостережению Московской городской прокуратуры было закрыто сообщество «Клуб самоубийц» на популярном российском сервисе интернет-дневников. Управление по борьбе с экстремизмом и терроризмом РУБОП ГУВД г. Москвы ведет постоянный мониторинг содержания «суицидальных» сайтов. Но о достижении значительных успехов в борьбе с этим злом пока говорить рано. 

Рубен Искандарян. 

16/11/2006 

врят-ли рубенушка оставил наш форум без присмотра.....

----------


## taggart

> врят-ли рубенушка оставил наш форум без присмотра.....


 Ага, рубенчег он такой %-] )))




> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9237/ruben6ms.png


 Привет! Господин Бобёр!!! (с) )

----------


## anna 77

вота! ЖЖшник рубена...  http://zel-kot.livejournal.com/
там и телефон его есть...

----------


## fallen_angel

Домен зарегистрирован в зоне com. Недоброжелатели могут:

1) Написать на abuse хостеру zahost.ws . Когда я работал у хостера, заявка на abuse рассматривалась в течение суток и в 95 % случаев хостинги лочились (даже за неявные нарушения договора). А здесь в принципе нарушение достаточно серьезное, у любого хостера есть пункт: соблюдение законодательство РФ.
ВЫХОД: если закроют захоститься у америкосовского хостера, они более лояльны.
2) Устроить DDOS. 
ВЫХОД: Ну тут уже если сервера слабенькие и ты обычный клиент хостинга без root, то тебя захлопнут по любому. Правда, это дороговато, нудно и никому не нужно
3) Взломать форум.
ВЫХОД: С phpbb - это нетрудно, читаем попсовый antichat.ru(от сопливых хацкеров), предохраняемся )

ОНИ НЕ МОГУТ:
1) Заблочить домен
Registrar: DIRECT INFORMATION PVT LTD D/B/A PUBLICDOMAINREGISTRY.COM - мудрое решение
2) Снять зону для домена:
   Name Server: NS1.EVERYDNS.NET
    Name Server: NS2.EVERYDNS.NET
    Name Server: NS3.EVERYDNS.NET
    Name Server: NS4.EVERYDNS.NET
ХАЛЯВА ловись ) правда они мне не понравились тем, что сервера стоят у пиндосов и зона может сутками расходиться.

Вообщем, все выше IMHO - но главное что цель должна оправдывать средства, поэтому делай регулярно dump базы и будет счастье. Вряд ли на форум нападут, маловат...

----------


## taggart

> 2) Устроить DDOS. 
> ВЫХОД: Ну тут уже если сервера слабенькие и ты обычный клиент хостинга без root, то тебя захлопнут по любому. Правда, это дороговато, нудно и никому не нужно


 Надеюсь, что Вы имеете ввиду, что "захлопнется" серв хостера, не хочется верить что завелись долбо-хостеры которые лочат акк по той причине, что ресурс ДДоСили %-))).




> поэтому делай регулярно dump базы и будет счастье


 Вот это 100% верно и в тему :).

-----

А вообще, ребята, завязывайте на эту тему, что ли. Одно дело шутки типа "шашлык из ребенчиГа" - но..надоедает))). Создается ощущение, что некоторым просто приятно, наивно, пологать что они имеют какое-то отношение (омг!) к..скажем так "нелегальным информационным потокам" %-)/инет ресурсу вне закона и всё такое. Ога, уже :'-]]]] :D...

*fallen_angel*, не принимайте на свой счёт ;) это не персонализированное заявление. Да и Ваше мнение "на тему "в общем-то не многим расходится с реальностью.

----------


## fallen_angel

> Надеюсь, что Вы имеете ввиду, что "захлопнется" серв хостера, не хочется верить что завелись долбо-хостеры которые лочат акк по той причине, что ресурс ДДоСили %-))).


 Само собой я это и имел ввиду.

При запросах >100 в секунду аккаунт смело лочился на форварде ( у нас как и практически у всех - ngnix), нах из-за него одного будет 800-1500 клиентов страдать, причем клиент!=сайт, на одном акке сайтов можно много повесить. Хотя наши серваки считаются стойкими.
 DDos за 500 рублей в сутки даже не заметишь, но когда у сервера la сильно подскакивает, тогда можно и раздачу устроить.

Хорошая кстати на эту тему статья "Есть ли жизнь под DDOS"
http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xA/081/066/1.asp
*действительно, пора завязывать )*

----------


## taggart

> DDos за 500 рублей в сутки даже не заметишь, но когда у сервера la сильно подскакивает, тогда можно и раздачу устроить.


 Да это очевидно. За 500руб это сильно =))) DoS с домашнего adsl'а что ли? :-)))))).

-----

Просто я знаю, лично, одного кадра;) который года четыре назад от "юношеского максимализма" и "по личному мотиву", с пару недель, достаточно эффективно выносил довольно много shared-хостов + сегменты сетей ааа-нет (Р-н-Д) и магистраль телекома (Новосиб). ДДоСом это конечно назвать трудно). DoS с 100/unmetered дедиков..

Это я не ради фарта говорю :) Просто кончалось всё тем, что через 1-3 дня дедики банились теми кто их сдавал в аренду. Таргеты при этом стабильно лежали, но ни один из них, в последствии, не был отключен или закрыт..

Видимо политика в этом отношении поменялась..вот и решил поинтересоваться.

-----

За статью спасибо, прочту). Хоть это и не входит в сферу моих первоочередных интересов, но информация лишней не бывает ;).

-----




> действительно, пора завязывать )


 фсё)) если что - через РМ давай)). офтоп это), да и кроме того, не нужный и не интересный 95% местных пользователей.

----------


## grey

> Домен зарегистрирован в зоне com. Недоброжелатели могут:
> 
> 1) Написать на abuse хостеру zahost.ws . Когда я работал у хостера, заявка на abuse рассматривалась в течение суток и в 95 % случаев хостинги лочились (даже за неявные нарушения договора). А здесь в принципе нарушение достаточно серьезное, у любого хостера есть пункт: соблюдение законодательство РФ.
> ВЫХОД: если закроют захоститься у америкосовского хостера, они более лояльны.
> 2) Устроить DDOS. 
> ВЫХОД: Ну тут уже если сервера слабенькие и ты обычный клиент хостинга без root, то тебя захлопнут по любому. Правда, это дороговато, нудно и никому не нужно
> 3) Взломать форум.
> ВЫХОД: С phpbb - это нетрудно, читаем попсовый antichat.ru(от сопливых хацкеров), предохраняемся )
> 
> ...


 бэкапы пишуться, так что если закроют здесь - на следующий день мы уже будем опять на нашем любимом форуме)

----------


## multiplegrudge

рубен ..... *(товарищи старайтесь не выражаться, blooddrakon)*, ты меня не остановиш!!!!

----------


## Wolf

ммм.....ниче не понял........multiplegrudge это рубен?????????

PS а как это сообщение от Добавлено: Вт Июн 19, 2007 1:11 am  стоит раньше Добавлено: Ср Июл 18, 2007 6:21 pm?

----------


## blooddrakon

*Wolf* а это просто человек неадекватно выразил свои эмоции и я пост немного подправил. Все таки большая просьба ко всем ! Даже если кто-то вам очень сильно не нравиться постарайтесь выражаться как-то более культурно.

----------


## Psalm69

http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...=190&start=105

приходят совершенно левые люди, создают так называемых клонов и "флудят" . я уверен, что "Я красавец" и "Илона" - это может и не Рубен, но кто-то непонятно зачем гадит в форуме. забаньте их что ли. или закройте темы. спасибо.

----------


## blooddrakon

Ну в илоне я особо подозрительного ничегопока не вижу, а вот красавчика считайте уже нет.

----------


## bugfly

Рубен борится со следствием, а не с причиной!
Я бы это описал так(заранее извиняюсь за такую наглядность):
Ребёнок обделался и кричит, а родители ему: не кричи, не кричи, успокойся...
Ребёнок опять кричит, родители начинают кричать в ответ и рукоприкладствовать.
Тут крик ребёнка - это следствие, а родители, непонимая причины начинают вести себя, мягко говоря не очень хорошо, даже по-зверски.
Вообщем родители, я бы сказал, превращаются в зверей по отношению к ребёнку, с их-то возможностями, которыми ребёнок не обладает и может лишь беспомощьно кричать - это единственное что он может, больше ничего.
Так вот Рубен подобен озверевшим родителям из моего примера, он направляет всю свою энергию на борьбу со следствием.
Кстати отсюда возможны два варианта мотиваций Рубена - либо он действительно не понимает ситуацию и искренне уверен что надо бороться со следствием, либо это человек прекрасно понимающий что он делает, подосланный государством (системой), т.к. только система для успокоения масс пользуется методами борьбы со следствием, потомучто это дешевле выходит.

----------


## Wolf

> ...подосланный государством (системой)...


 ну это вы уж загнули, тут все проще.

----------


## shatenka

> Он состоит в клубе самоубийц (предположительно Клуб Очищения) и призывает людей покончить с собой.. Типа давайте придем и массово покончим с собой... он очень хороший психолог.. И умеет убеждать людей. Он вообще псих, его пару раз ловили менты и ничего у них не вышло.


 добрый день. вы имели неосторожность назвать его "хорошим психологом" 
конечно же эта фраза ложка меда в бочке дерьма, но все равно это пиар, недопустимый ввиду всего остального. 
насколько я понимаю, вы хотели сказать, "хороший манипулятор"? 
потому что к психологам, а тем более к хорошим психологам, деструктивные лидеры не имеют отношения.

----------


## NORDmen

ппц бывают же мудаки....
искренне надеюсь, что Рубен умрет не своей смертью и поскорее, он ее заслужил в отличие от посетителей этого форума.

----------


## Scream

Представляю дополнительную информацию по Рубену Искандаряну.

Искандарян Рубен Александрович, 23.03.1977 г., проживает по адресу: г.Москва, ул. 1-й Спасоналимовский пер., д.17, корп.1, кв.57.
Искандарян Р.А., предположительно, является преподавателем Московской финансово-юридической академии. В случае его разоблачения в действиях провокационного характера, называет себя «разведчик», «сотрудник уголовного розыска», «полковник безопасности», либо ведет себя неадекватно, как имеющий психические заболевания.

----------


## Scream

http://lj.rossia.org/users/mcparker/246542.html

В связи с тем, что он психически больной человек - привлечь его к ответственности в установленном законом порядке не представляется возможным. Как и не получится лишить всех психически больных доступа в сеть Интернет.

----------


## Scream

так же эта сука гнала на Сергея (ныне покойного Лайта(((...)

----------


## Anubis

Знаете, о покойных, конечно, или хорошо или никак, но все же нельзя отрицать  означенный Лайт занимался  в некоторой степени пропагандой суицидальных настроений  и несением соответствующей "идеологии" в массы)). То что вы сделали такого человека как он  своео рода иконой - мне лично глубоко претит. Считаю, что если ты собрался уйти -по крайней мере, сделай это без трескотни и агитпропа.

----------


## Scream

> Знаете, о покойных, конечно, или хорошо или никак, но все же нельзя отрицать  означенный Лайт занимался  в некоторой степени пропагандой суицидальных настроений  и несением соответствующей "идеологии" в массы)). То что вы сделали такого человека как он  своео рода иконой - мне лично глубоко претит. Считаю, что если ты собрался уйти -по крайней мере, сделай это без трескотни и агитпропа.


 Иконой делают за какието заслуги... я просто его щнал как хорошего человека... и помоему он кончать с собой никого незаставлял... То что Рубен... простите меня эта Чурка сам некоторых людей до су. доводил то не в счет?

----------


## fallen_angel

Лайт - пропогандировал???
Громко сказано. Не смог я пообщаться с лайтом и командой, не было у меня таких мыслей в то время - разбираясь в архиве нашел много интересного.
RIP.
-----
2 Scream
Что же за человек ты??? Уже не первый су форум посещаешь, занимаешься самолюбованием, ... angel of Death

----------


## Freezer2007

> Рубен Александрович чрезвычайно увлечен темой суицида, и в борьбе с самоубийцами, кажется, даже готов их всех убить


 порадовала фраза))

----------


## kesi

> Знаете, о покойных, конечно, или хорошо или никак,


 Глупая фраза, кстати, кто только ее придумал. По крайней мере сие правило никто не соблюдает, и слава богу, а то бы до сих пор выходили на демонстрации на день рождения Сталина. 
(к Лайту это отношения не имеет)





> Что же за человек ты???


 Он такой не один)
[/b]

----------


## Anubis

> Рубен Александрович чрезвычайно увлечен темой суицида, и в борьбе с самоубийцами, кажется, даже готов их всех убить
> 			
> 		
> 
>  порадовала фраза))


 "Я за гуманизм любому глотку перегрызу" (с)  :Big Grin:  

Кстати, а кого  пресловутый "плохой мальчик" Р. Искандарян довел до самоубийствва?)) Примеры в студию)) Поймите, я не хочу быть его адвокатом, но вске же всеобщие голословные заявления из разряда "Лайт - хороший, Искандарян  - плохой" натолкнули на размышления.

----------


## Scream

писали что какуюто школьницу... порыскай по нету найдещь...

----------


## Scream

> Лайт - пропогандировал???
> 
> 2 Scream
> Что же за человек ты??? Уже не первый су форум посещаешь, занимаешься самолюбованием, ... angel of Death


 да это 2-й, первый закрывали навремя)

самолбование))) прие*аться мона так каждому)

----------


## fallen_angel

Ух ты мля, сколько раз открывал эту тему, а в первый раз увидел здесь посты самого Зеленого Кота )))
Кто не видел идиотеку рунета - роман дятлы, прошу любить и жаловать mcparker!!!
(хлопаем не стесняемся)
http://lj.rossia.org/users/mcparker/246542.html

----------


## DMB

А кто она такая,эта Оля Кирсанова?

----------


## tventin2

Это не Оля совсем...
http://www.runewsweek.ru/theme/?tid=131&rid=2069
http://www.03.ru/psycology/?action=d...et=0&archive=2
http://darkdiary.ru/users/OVERDAY

----------


## NORDmen

> Это потом я узнал, что Оля не Оля, а девочка не девочка, а довольно *тяжело больной мальчик* по имени Рубен Искандарян. Но цель изначально была благая - превенция суицида».


 бугага

----------


## tventin2

И вот тут может быть интересно.
http://www.rgpforum.ru/gf/archive/index.php/t-360.html

----------


## Агата

господа... почитайте-ка его последнию запись о "сектантах-самоубийцах" с нашего форума....
http://darkdiary.ru/users/supercat/1...?lastcomment=3

----------


## U.F.O.

#ля он удалил мои каметы!))) спесняецо сцко)))

----------


## WICKED

Вот он падла! http://zelenyi-kot.rpod.ru/

----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
ну и чё это такое?

----------


## WICKED

страница этова мудака

----------


## Lux_et_tenebris

да этот подонок и Icq выложил... хакеры! мочи козла !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

о рубене только сегодня узнала. зарегистрировалась вчера на вашем сайте и в тот же день в асю пришла авторизация от пользователя матроскин, номер аси 211292975. 

некоторые его сообщения

матроскин ‎(19:38):
потому что ты зарегистрировалась на сайте секты самоубийц
уголовное дело против главаря возбуждено кгб рб
думай, куда пишешь
они все о тебе узнали и занесли в дело
скоро на допрос вызовут в прокуратуру

----------


## Kranston

забей. человек 2,7банутый на всю голову. пишет всякий бред. лучшее лекарство - игнор.

----------


## MATARIEL

анастасия андреевна, это всего лишь запугивание... и дальше этого он не пойдет...

----------


## Чёрная Роза

вобще не понимаю как можно думать что сайт доводит до самоубийства? бред какой-то. как будто до существования интернета самоубийств не было. были. много людей знаю, которые покончили с собой даже не зная, что существуют подобные сайты.

----------


## Suicide Church

я этого козла знаю, у него голосок пидарский и он сам пидар. у нас раньше был легальный сайт на хорошем немецком хостинге - по стуку этого каззла его закрыли и у хостера были проблемы. думаю, его надо убить.

----------


## Black Angel

я вообще удивляюсь, как его еще никто не убил, живучий мля

----------


## Suicide Church

отпиши в личку или на почту. пора замочить стукача.

----------


## riogo

Suicide Church расскажи о себе, а то ты что-то чересчур яросно высказываешся и очень странный спам у тебя, да правила нарушаешь

----------


## Suicide Church

ну расскажу. кинь мессагу в личку.
просто если сделаю на форуме, придется вскорости писать мелом на тюремный стенной "форум".
как ты понимаешь, тут есть стукачок подментованный, нах мне палиться?

----------


## riogo

Suicide Church стукни мне в асю, мая аск весит в открытом доступе

----------


## Black Angel

Suicide Church 
Мне моя свобода еще дорога, так что пусть его мочит, кто-нибудь другой

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

мне кажется Suicide Church и есть рубен, почерк тот же самый, просто олякирсанова заменил на беспонтовый фильм.

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

я с рубеном сейчас в асе переписываюсь

----------


## Suicide Church

я этой с*ке пид**ской армяянской пи**ы дам.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> я с рубеном сейчас в асе переписываюсь


 анастасия андреевна, лучше не стоит.

----------


## prodemo

эта зараза мой ник исковеркала (Pvodemo, Prodeno), он пытается меня подставить... и всё время угрожает в асе и по телефону

----------


## Roman

а откуда у него такая информация? и как угрожает? рубхен пиши мне.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

prodemo, с одной стороны хорошо что угрожает, не удаляй его сообщения, его смс, все пригодится, а когда придут менты дай им это все. Ведь это все наказуемо, вторжение в личную жизнь, шантаж и т.п.

----------


## bugfly

да вы чего!!! незнаете наших структур, да они всё что угодно сделают, и из протокола нужные фразы удалят и нужные добавят... не связывайтесь, они ж специально вас в свою игру затягивают (провоцируют), так дойдёт до того что вы все из себя с дуру ещё решите играть по их правилам (судиться сами пойдёте) или ещё какую ошибку допустите!!! они-то ничего не могут, только провоцировать, пока вы ошибку не допустили... так что, игнорируйте!!!

----------


## Roman

первые три слова темы ассоциируются с таким себе--осторожно! открытая канализация!

----------


## Faithless

Всё об этом персонаже, если кому интересно, чтоб не попасться.
http://lj.rossia.org/users/mcparker/246542.html
http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Зеленый_Кот
http://www.zelenyi-kot.ru/
его жж 
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/zelenyi_kot
http://zel-kot.livejournal.com/
подкаст
http://zelenyi-kot.rpod.ru/

----------


## Black Angel

это еще один его дневник http://darkdiary.ru/users/supercat

----------

